

A fresh approach to browser based chat: Messages + content, side by side - tomazstolfa
http://blog.vox.io/post/19908311525/messages-content

======
tosh
The approach with a separate timeline for opened embeds on the side makes a
lot of sense. If skype had media embeds it would be so much more useful but
having them on the side takes it even further.

Can't wait until vox.io adds group chat. Then it's byebye skype for me.

------
ReshmaS
have been trialing it for a few weeks and absolutely loving how much richer
the experience is. can add really great content in, videos, music, maps, etc

